# GSP Calendar Pictures



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

There's a "contest" for submissions on the GSP Facebook page for an upcoming calendar to benefit GSP Rescues.

I picked 4 pictures (which Pearce also liked) but unfortunately, they only let you submit two.

Let me know which two YOU would have picked!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The first onewould have gotten my vote if it were a little more in focus, but to be blown up for a calendar I don't think the quality would be there. 
I voted for the 3rd and 4th one. 
Good luck!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> The first onewould have gotten my vote if it were a little more in focus, but to be blown up for a calendar I don't think the quality would be there.




:heh: I was going for that feeling of speed through the grass. Guess that's what I get for trying to be "artsy". :heh:


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Love the 4th pic... "On Point". We hunted over GSP's back home...great dogs! Beautiful pup...and good luck on the calendar.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

If I had to pick two, #2 would be one of them, but my vote for the calendar would DEFINITELY have to be #4!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No, number 1 is fine. I voted for it. The dog is in focus. Grass adds to the feeling of the picture. "Artsy" :thumb:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I vote for #1 and #4. Also, agree with RawFedDogs that #1 is artsy...first thing I thought when looking at it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

#1 and #4!!! 

I forgot to put in our pictures, I wonder if there's still time. 

Gorgeous shots!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> #1 and #4!!!
> 
> I forgot to put in our pictures, I wonder if there's still time.
> 
> Gorgeous shots!!


Here's the FB link: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=263875440297015

I think it closes tomorrow. Submissions go to [email protected]. Limit is 2 photos that are at least 10" wide & 300 dpi. 

Bonne chance!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I also think 1 and 4.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted for #4 as well. Great photos altogether! 



RawFedDogs said:


> No, number 1 is fine. I voted for it. The dog is in focus. Grass adds to the feeling of the picture. "Artsy" :thumb:


Actually, the dog isn't in focus as much as he could be if the right settings were used and if the lens was capable of catching such a shot. It definitely is an "artsy" photo which I can totally respect! 

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Definitely No.4 very Pointerish - 'en pointe' (maybe that's the ballet term??). Great stuff.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> I voted for #4 as well. Great photos altogether!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a Canon 20D. I was using a 70mm-300mm autofocus lens with the camera set to the multi-shot setting.

If the grass hadn't been so long, there would have been a better chance of getting a sharper picture. So I agree that Zio himself could have been in better focus if I could have gotten a truly clear shot of him. Even with higher resolution (which I can't put up here) fast dog + long grass + photoshop unsharp mask = pretty much what you see here.

However, I have to admit that I find the image as a whole very interesting; that's why I put it into my survey. :smile:


----------

